# Anyone have a link to kinetx?



## HAX (Jun 24, 2011)

Also instructions from the OP on how to install?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Yep, here's a link to a mirror site, that I believe DHacker set up. It has Kinetix, ReleasedRoot, and a few other things.

http://th3oryrom.us.to/


----------



## adam (Jul 11, 2011)

http://droidmodderx....th3oryrom-t3am/

instructions only, use the link the poster above me linked for the files. ONLY if you haven't updated to the .901 OTA leak.

i'm looking for the .901 compatible version if anyone could upload it for me. i can only find it on megaupload link, and we all know what happened there


----------

